# Poll on WDNR deer regs for the 08-09 season



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

i dont mind it,there are countys that are not in eab you can have fun in.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CoyoteBandit (Oct 11, 2005)

An improvement from last year, but I want more!


----------



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

I live and hunt in a regular unit with no EAB or herd controll hunts so for right now it is working for me.


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

I live in an EAB zone and like it but hate it at the same time! I am prequalified so it makes no difference for me. The thing i HATE about the regs is that i haven't bow hunted in two weeks becuase of the youth hunt and THE T Zone! My question is why they can't have them the same weekend??????Buy at least they are no longer going to interupt the start of rut the last weekend of the month!!!


----------



## wideerguy9 (Jun 26, 2005)

bucksdown4ever said:


> I live in an EAB zone and like it but hate it at the same time! I am prequalified so it makes no difference for me. The thing i HATE about the regs is that i haven't bow hunted in two weeks becuase of the youth hunt and THE T Zone! My question is why they can't have them the same weekend??????Buy at least they are no longer going to interupt the start of rut the last weekend of the month!!!


T Zone unit here, wish they would move it a little earlier maybe, but still better than everyone having to shoot a doe I guess.


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

could be worse


----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

*I Voted satisfied*

We've had EAB and the T Zone since they came up with the idea. I just hunt different. The first thing I do on opening, is go to an area that I do not buck hunt and take an early, off-guard doe. This is uaually a crop edge and it has worked well. I then head to deep cover for bucks, because I have found most of the mature bucks prefer, dense, heavy cover to crop fields. They will feed in crop fields, but under the cover of darkness, until the intense seeking stage sets in. I also like to hunt the Monday after the T-Zone or any rifle season, because a deer's nose tells them, the orange troops have left. They will move back toward their home territories and catch up on feeding. I also have observed a lot more young bucks roaming around the entire season. I film every hunt, so I observe their behavior to my setups and keep track of various deer movements. I buck hunt where disturbance is minimal and never shoot an antlerless deer. This works for me.


----------



## Bucket Head (Oct 25, 2006)

The only thing that really dissapoints me is that they brought back the October T-Zone hunt. Granted they did move it ahead a little bit, but it still blows the big one. 
I'm fine with the EAB program. That has never bother me too much since we shoot a fair amount of does every year.


----------



## diamond-hunter (Sep 30, 2008)

The whole t zone thing blows, but I can deal with it. At least its earlier now. It just sucks I havnt hunted much in two weeks. I have to stay home and work on the honey do list. Also I do not think eab is that bad. I have always shot an extra doe during gun to cover the following year so I always have a buck tag on hand. My problem with eab is that I think some places do not need it. My area I hunt close to home, which is what I hunt most the year, is getting really burned out. It used to be a great spot acording to all the locals. I have not shot anything yet for two years now. The neighbors have been pollishing off everything in sight. One neighbor lets everybody and their brother, except me of course, hut his woods and they take a lot of small stuff and nothing ever gets a chance to grow. Piss poor deer managment on their half, but nothing I can do about it. So I guess the laws could be worse, but I think they need to look at populations in certain areas a little closer before dooming them t zone and eab. My oppinion.


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

I love the hunting we have in this state, but I will never be satisfied until things make sense to me in the regs. Gun hunting in October stinks. Being able to share tags for gun and not bow makes no sense, either allow it or don't. The baiting laws seem arbitrary and made to satisfy everyone a little. I guess I could live with almost anything as long as there was solid evidence or scientific proof it was the right thing to do. Like EAB, it's been proven to reduce numbers and help grow mature bucks.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

the regs stink!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

I live in a cwd eab zone. Im tired of the early gun season. The rules are to confusing changing year to year. People are forced to shoot antlerless deer they would not have taken before . In some cases eab improves buck quality which is great. In other cases i see a lot of fawns button bucks etc.. taken not good. The herd at least on public land around here is small for a landowner it may be a different story. For average joe hunter it stinks.


----------

